# jpg wird im Android Studio nicht akzeptiert



## AkechiKogoro (12. Aug 2019)

Hallo an alle im Forum!

Ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit Android Studio und habe eine Frage für die es sicher eine ziemlich einfache Antwort gibt, nur stehe ich
diesbezüglich gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.
Und zwar möchte ich eine jpg-Datei in ein Layout in Android-Studio einfügen, nur wird das einfach nicht angezeigt sobald ich die App probeweise starte.
Wenn ich eine svg-Datei verwende gibt es jedoch keinerlei Probleme.

Hier mal der Quellcode von der betreffenden ImageView im Layout:

```
<ImageView
        android:id="@+id/logoFirma"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        app:layout_constraintBottom_toBottomOf="parent"
        app:layout_constraintEnd_toEndOf="parent"
        app:layout_constraintStart_toStartOf="parent"
        app:layout_constraintTop_toTopOf="parent"
        app:srcCompat="@drawable/softwarefirma" />
</android.support.constraint.ConstraintLayout>
```

Ich hoffe sehr dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
AkechiKogoro


----------



## kneitzel (12. Aug 2019)

Also bei Deinem ImageView wundere ich mich gerade, wieso Du da app:srcCompat angibst. Statt srcCompat solltest Du src verwenden. Und sollte es statt app: nicht auch android: heißen?

https://developer.android.com/reference/android/widget/ImageView  definiert klar ein android:src.


----------



## kneitzel (12. Aug 2019)

Ach, das kommt mit von AppCompatImageView  oder so. Hast Du da diesbezüglich etwas verwendet? Auch die Layout Einstellungen würde ich auf aktuelle "android:" Einstellungen heben, so da kein besonderer Grund für Deine Lösung gibt.


----------



## AkechiKogoro (12. Aug 2019)

Naja, die Java-Klasse erweitere ich mit AppCompatActivity ( public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity ).
auf "android:src="@drawable/softwarefirma"" hatte ich auch schon umgestellt ( der Gedanke kam mir nämlich auch ), aber die jpg wird durch das ImageView nach wie vor leider nicht angezeigt.


----------

